# Best roller pole?



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Big fan of the wooden stick myself. It's light. Nobody is gonna take it off of a job, cut it to size and ur good.
The yellow Purdys are the light compared to the Sherlock. And the mechanism on the Purdys is easier to use and holds up better. Purdy wins.
Them two aluminum ones are junk. One is harder to adjust than the other.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Purdy with the quick locks. Residential I like the 2-4 and commercial 4-8 although I've been using the 6-12 lately. Wood sticks for epoxy floors.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I absolutely love the Sherlocks. Only poles I use. Love the solid locking stops. My 2-4 lasted for close to 10 years before it eventually gave up on me and I tried to destroy it every day sanding. Never used the Purdys. Wouldn't bother with the wooden sticks. Not sure why, just wouldn't.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the Purdys as well. It seems I'm always searching for the perfect adjustable pole. One of the best I found was by chance in a Big Lots store. Some company I had never heard of had 2-4 footers for $8. I took a chance and that cheapie has lasted longer and works better than any of the other 2-4 footers I have. Seems like any poles with the push button mechanism don't last as long.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Andyman said:


> Purdy with the quick locks. Residential I like the 2-4 and commercial 4-8 although I've been using the 6-12 lately. Wood sticks for epoxy floors.


If I can take one pole it's the 2-4. That is what I do. The 2-4 is in my grip I carry all of the time
The little closet pole I like for doors. If there are a lot of em. And closets of course.
The 4-8 is a every so often on spray and Backroll long and high walls
That boom pole is for touching up spots up there in the air. Seldom used that thing, fully extended it bends to much and is too hard to load to make any Kimda time with. IMO anyhow.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm a wooded stick kinda guy myself, always keep a couple short ones cut to different lengths. For adjustable's, I'm not too picky. The regular Wooster ones are fine. And I have a quick connect one that I like a lot for doing walls. 

Even the cheap aluminum ones are nice sometimes because they are light weight. Depending on what your doing, that can be a big plus even if they do tear up quickly and have lousy action. Also the heavier duty ones won't fit inside the rung of an extension ladder like the woody's or some of the cheap aluminum ones will.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep, the 2-4' is my fave as well all day long. Could use the 4-8, but why carry the weight if you don't have to. 1-2 for closets and bathrooms.

I love it when customers see these things and are amazed! "Wow, that looks like a handy little contraption!" Blows me away when you see people who call themselves painters...., and don't own any of these.


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Other then not liking wood poles I ain't too picky. I usually buy the Sherlock because I use Wooster frames.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wooster Sherlocks all the way. I carry the two footer up to the eight footer. I like the balance and weight when I'm trying to roll out something high.

To Cricket, as a Paint Pro of the Month nominee, will I begin to receive endorsements from the product manufacturers I mention in a post?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Wooster Sherlocks all the way. I carry the two footer up to the eight footer. I like the balance and weight when I'm trying to roll out something high.


For the 4-8 and above, when you're bringing them in from the extended length don't just push the button and let them fall or they'll blow out the back of the handle. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> For the 4-8 and above, when you're bringing them in from the extended length don't just push the button and let them fall or they'll blow out the back of the handle. I found that out the hard way.


Is this with or without the roller frame on them? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't live without these from the dollar store:










No seriously, I have one section in my bag. It is perfect for "normal" height rooms.

But for REAL poles, I loved the old 4 - 8 and 6 - 12 heavy duty twist lock poles from (I think) Wooster. After 30 odd years they don't lock as well, I've had to settle on a 4 - 8 button lock style.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Is this with or without the roller frame on them? Thanks for the tip.


With the cage on the pole. Was doing a narrow stairwell, rolled out a high point and went to reload. Hit the button, let 'er drop and boom. Back of the foam handle was sitting on the stairs. Probably wouldn't happen without due to significantly less weight.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd kill a small family for a couple more of these poles.
Haven't seen them in years.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

The most versatile and easy to use roller pole is the sureline telescoping pole. The 4 foot one extends to 8 feet and it works in 90% of my interior applications. The only downside to this is that they only last a few months and this is a big problem!! 


house painters Jacksonville Fl


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Can't believe no one has said the wooster GT poles. Followed closely by sherlocks. Wood bends, eff that.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Can't believe no one has said the wooster GT poles. Followed closely by sherlocks. Wood bends, eff that.


I never adapted to the quick disconnects of the GT's. I like the universal thread just in case i find myself having to purchase a roller frame from a 7-11 store.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I never adapted to the quick disconnects of the GT's. I like the universal thread just in case i find myself having to purchase a roller frame from a 7-11 store.



The quick connect comes with an attachment for that. Which in turn you can still use as a quick connect 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Full circle has four footers at SW for under $10. They are great for 8' jobs, really lite. I wish they came in different sizes.

Everything else we have are sherlocks.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Painter-Aaron said:


> The quick connect comes with an attachment for that. Which in turn you can still use as a quick connect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


That's good to know, but if anything has a removable part, I will likely lose it.

For the record, I did have one of those combination attachments...And yep, I lost it.:blink:


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been using the Purdy with quick lock. I use my 2-4 footer most of the time. I also have a 1-2 footer for rolling out tight closets or stairwells and a 8-16 footer for high work


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I like the Purdy's but I keep a few wooden poles in my truck. Easily cut to length for hallways and closets.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wooster for me . Wouldn't touch a Purdy with a 10' pole!:no:


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I love the Sherlock. In twisting a roller frame sets my anxiety off. Ain't nobody got time for that. I do like a 5' wooden pole for rolling ceilings, really light and great reach.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Bender said:


> I'd kill a small family for a couple more of these poles.
> Haven't seen them in years.


 
still have one, probably 20 maybe 25 years old


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> still have one, probably 20 maybe 25 years old


I'll check in the big truck, I know we still have a couple of the closet poles, there may be some of the longer ones as well. The cams eventually wore out on most of them.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the Wooster GTs. I've bent the aluminum ones, and broken plenty of wooden ones.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Best 2-4 ever.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Residential/commercial hallways I love my 2-4. Commercial 4-8....I think its a Wooster

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Best 2-4 ever.


Vermont Painter,

If you don't mind, what makes that particular pole the best ever? How's the durability? What about it's weight and balance when used with a frame and loaded cover?

Would appreciate your (and others) input as to what makes this and other extension poles their favorites.

Thanks!


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Sherlocks, have them 2' thru 16' iincluding my custom 3-6' i made from an 8'.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wooster GT's all sizes just depends on what I'm rolling i have not seen thé GT in the 1'-2' yet I will get one if they make it.

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sherlock for me


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I like sherlocks because they weigh less than the GT's. I like the GT's because of the quicklock for changing out frames. Make no doubt though, they are heavier. Lighten up the GT pole and you have a winner.

The snap lock also prevents the roller frame from spinning off the threads. Major bonus.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wooster GT's for me. Before using the Wooster cages, give the bearings a healthy shot of lube and they'll do you good for months without their usual horrific screatch. 


Mike.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Vermont Painter,
> 
> If you don't mind, what makes that particular pole the best ever? How's the durability? What about it's weight and balance when used with a frame and loaded cover?
> 
> ...


We use these.
Strong points are the very light weight and the clamp system.
The 1-2 is so extra light, it goes anywhere.
Unfortunately we broke couple but they are less expensive to replace.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

George Z - 

Thanks for the reply. I'll be sure to pass your comments onto our engineering staff.

As an FYI .... the next generation of Sherlock / Sherlock GT poles from Wooster will be available in the coming weeks. Be sure to ask your favorite paint store to stock them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Purdy poles is what we have except our 25' Wooster pole (only used once). We did buy a cheap wooden pole last week, to far from home to run and grab one.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys sure like talking about your.poles...

Me too.
I like my wooster, still works 15 years later.


----------



## rpsabq (Dec 13, 2020)

Pretty damn close man.... https://www.watcofloors.com/product...g-tools-primers/heavy-duty-telescopic-handle/


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

rpsabq said:


> https://www.watcofloors.com/products/paints-sealers/industrial-floor-painting-tools-primers/heavy-duty-telescopic-handle/


The only time I use a pole that heavy is when I have to roll out a vaulted ceiling, and need a pole that doesn't flex (or when I am trying to workout my Traps and Deltoids). Adds so much fatigue at the end of the day, and slows me down.

I use the absolute lightest pole I can find that won't bend when rolling the average 8-9' wall. +1 for the Linzer Everlock, mentioned by another poster.

Added this pole to my arsenal this year, and it's been great for bathrooms, hallways, and is the best pole I've uses as a "reach" pole for high work (off an extension ladder), because its so light and strong.


----------

